# Keep UK rabies free!!



## kirksandallchins

In January next year the law changes so that it makes it easier to bring pets into the UK. The period is reduced from 6 months to 21 days after the initial rabies vaccination, but most vets say that the disease has an incubation period of 35 days.

If rabies was to come to the UK it would affect the everyday life of our dogs, with them having to leashed and muzzled in public. I have read there would be a cull of animals (including pets), but the DEFRA website only states vaccinating pets, muzzling and leashing them. I am not sure how cats would be controlled.

I have emailed DEFRA for a clarification on the culling policy, but so far have had no reply. This is a link to the Rabies Control Strategy
http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13585-rabies-control-strategy-110630.pdf

If you interested here is a petition to sign aganst the new regulations:
RABIES ALERT-ALL UK PET DOGS & CATS ARE AT RISK FROM RABIES AS EUROPE INSIST WE LOSE OUR UNIQUE STATUS-NO RABIES FOR 100 YEARS. - e-petitions


----------



## PennyGC

We are just moving in line with the rest of Europe which hasn't had an issue with these regulations and also Ireland is changing so no chance of changing. Whilst there are a few dogs whose titre tests show less than the believed necessary levels it's not felt to be a big issue. A few people are considering vacinnating all their pets - but this is probably not going to be needed, but worth considering. For me it's a good thing.


----------



## luvmydogs

You don't see dogs muzzled in France?  They are allowed in many more places than in UK.


----------



## SixStar

I've signed it - I'm not in favour of the new rules at all.

Rabies isn't the only disease dogs from abroad can bring in &#8211; I believe the new regulations could be detrimental to the health of animals already in the UK &#8211; our pets.


----------



## luvmydogs

Do you think our rats haven't been mating with French rats in the tunnel for years?


----------



## Rottsmum

Errrr...hello, The Channel Tunnel??? Rats, cats, bats, foxes and the like, all of whom can carry rabies, have been able to come into Britain for years via the tunnel and there's been no rabies outbreak, so why not relax the rules?

I lived in France for many years and had dogs (strays mostly) none of whom had been vaccinated against rabies and none of whom contracted it.


----------



## Spellweaver

luvmydogs said:


> Do you think our rats haven't been mating with French rats in the tunnel for years?





Daneandrottiemum said:


> Errrr...hello, The Channel Tunnel??? Rats, cats, bats, foxes and the like, all of whom can carry rabies, have been able to come into Britain for years via the tunnel and there's been no rabies outbreak, so why not relax the rules?
> 
> I lived in France for many years and had dogs (strays mostly) none of whom had been vaccinated against rabies and none of whom contracted it.


Was just about to post the same thing. When we were an island we could keep ourselves rabies free with strict quarantine laws - but now we have a land-link to the continent it doesn't make sense any longer. If there were to be a rabies outbreak in this country, the likelihood would be that it would stem from rats etc in the channel tunnel, rather than a dog or cat imported into the country and only kept in quarantine for 21 days.


----------



## OllieBob

We already have a low level of rabies in some bat populations. I we had an outbreak Defra already have contingency plans in place.

Taken from http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13585-rabies-control-strategy-110630.pdf

3.1 Legislative Powers for Controlling Outbreaks

Powers for controlling a rabies outbreak are primarily set out in the Rabies (Control) Order 1974, which can be used for declaring infected places and areas. This allows for a number of measures to be applied within the declared place or area including movement and behaviour restrictions (such as requiring muzzles on dogs in public places) and compulsory vaccination of domestic animals. It also allows for an Infected Area to be divided into zones permitting different measures in different places. There are also powers available for the culling of foxes should that be necessary in an Infected Area.

Other powers available in support of the 1974 Order include The Animal Health Act 1981 which contains provision for introducing government funded vaccination programmes and for the destruction of animals other than foxes.

The Movement of Animals (Restriction) (England) Order 2002 and The Movement of Animals (Restriction) (Wales) Order 2003 allows a veterinary inspector who suspects disease to impose restrictions or requirements to prevent the spread of the disease including serving a notice prohibiting the movement of any animal at the premises in question. There is also the power to declare a temporary control area, with particular bio security measures or other measures as are considered necessary to prevent the spread of the disease. 
The Rabies (Compensation) Order 1976 fixes the amount payable in respect of animals destroyed under the Rabies (Control) Order 1974 .


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky

I think everyone is going a little bit over the top. The UK is just moving in line with regulations of the rest of Europe. And its not like there are everywhere rabies infested dogs or other animals..... and dogs there don't have to wear muzzled. I am originally from Germany and even thats a rabies free country. I think other countries such as the USA will still have the 6 months wait regulations for the entry into the UK. 

So I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## DogLover1981

Are dogs and cats normally vaccinated for rabies in the UK and the rest of Europe? If not, the result wouldn't be good if rabies started to be found in those areas. In most states, rabies vaccination of dogs and cats is mandatory. It is extremely rare for dogs and humans to get rabies in America. Relying on the fact rabies has not been found someplace may not be wise with how interconnected the world is now. They could just make it a requirement that all dogs entering be up to date on their rabies vaccination.


----------



## PennyGC

DogLover1981 said:


> Are dogs and cats normally vaccinated for rabies in the UK and the rest of Europe? If not, the result wouldn't be good if rabies started to be found in those areas. In most states, rabies vaccination of dogs and cats is mandatory. It is extremely rare for dogs and humans to get rabies in America. Relying on the fact rabies has not been found someplace may not be wise with how interconnected the world is now. They could just make it a requirement that all dogs entering be up to date on their rabies vaccination.


In UK dogs are not routinely vaccinated for rabies. All dogs coming into the UK are required to be though and this will continue - simply that the titre test and a 7 month wait after the vaccination will be replaced with a 21 day wait for certain countries - including Europe and USA/Canada plus others. For areas where there is a perceived problem there's a titre test (if I recall correctly) and a three month wait.


----------



## Veterinaryhopeful

The regulations used to be that the animal would recieve the vaccine and then have a blood test, if they failed then they would have to have the vaccination again. What concerns me is that around 1 in around 100 fail the test and have to be re vaccinated. Without the test it means that animals that may still be suceptable to Rabies will be allowed to travel. Surley it is better to be safe than sorry? After all Rabies is fatal if contracted by humans, the UK has been Rabies free for so many years, why risk it?


----------



## Takie

Well! I share you guys the information about the two type of god rabies! 

Dogs with the furious type of rabies become wild and uncontrollable, even though they normally have a friendly disposition. A dog becomes restless and has difficulty eating and drinking. It roams around aimlessly and will snap at or bite anyone who crosses its path. Of course, the most obvious and popular symptoms of rabid dog is the continuous foaming of the mouth.

The dumb type of rabies is the total opposite of the furious type, and symptoms include the absence of appetite and difficulty in breathing. A dog becomes depressed, lethargic and tends to hide in quiet, isolated places. The most obvious sign would be the hanging of the tongue and continuous drooling. A dog with this type of rabies will die suddenly without any indication beforehand.


----------



## Goblin

The main way to keep the UK rabies free is to enforce the rules in place. It has already been shown it is too easy to bring animals unchecked into the country. It's amusing and sad that the example where this happened recently was touted by scaremongers as proof that the new rule changes don't work. Doesn't matter if it's 6 months in quarantine for animals if they aren't checked to begin with. This should therefore be a focal point of campaigning.


----------



## swarthy

kirksandallchins said:


> In January next year the law changes so that it makes it easier to bring pets into the UK. The period is reduced from 6 months to 21 days after the initial rabies vaccination, but most vets say that the disease has an incubation period of 35 days.


I was always led to believe it was 6 months - which is also the old quarantine period - but just reading up on it - apparently it can last from a few days to SEVERAL YEARS 

And I quote

_The rabies incubation period may vary from a few days to several years, but is typically one to three months. During this time, the rabies virus is multiplying within the body._

I am uncertain why they haven't mandated vaccinating in the UK yet, is this something that could happen in the future?

I have to admit it scares the HELL out of me - particularly what it can do to people.

The trouble is - it will now be easier for people to smuggle dogs into the country because of the relaxed restrictions and that is a real worry because it's something over which we have no control

And it comes back to the other thread on here atm which says that people would refuse to allow their pet to be euthanised if they came within an exclusion zone - it is this same mentality which will see people smuggling dogs into the country and placing us at risk to start with.


----------



## Wild Extreme

Well I understood that the incubation period is 1-6 months, hence the 6 month quarantine ruling. Most European countries now I gather stipulate that dogs travelling from one country to another have to be innoculated against rabies and provide proof of that, but I know that many countries that have rabies do not stipulate that dogs residing within their own country have to be vaccinated. I doubt anything would change for the laws within the UK unless we have a rabies case and it starts an epidemic, but by that time it would already be in.... The odd case has been isolated & contained so we've been ok up til now, but how long will that be for? With foxes and other carriers running wild it wouldn't take long for it to spread. What I do know is that if you are innoculated against rabies and symptoms have already started be it in an animal or a person, it's completely ineffective.
Treatment has to be swift from contact with an infected animal but how do you start to control that if it's running wild ..

It's a horrible disease and it's the responsibility of everyone crossing animals over borders to follow the rules and be vigilant towards others whose morals aren't so stringent ... KEEP RABIES OUT OF BRITAIN.


----------

